# Inn of Indulgence



## madpierre06 (27/3/15)

Getting in early, saw this morning on way to work there looked like what was a little 'hole in the wall' style bar opening not 5 minutes walk from my place. Saaid g'day to a bloke at the worksight who turned out to be the new owner and aksed was it going to be a bar. "Yes, we'll have about 20 taps going, some craft, some old favourites, and some in between". He says that the crafts are going to be Stone & Wood and Kosciusko for the moment. 

Could be bloody dangerous now simply going to buy a paper :beerbang: 

"Sorry luv, had to wait while they printed me a new one". 

Approx. eta about 4 weeks or so.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (27/3/15)

Reminds me of a story my mum tells about my dad going to buy a paper on a Saturday morning in Scotland, used to have to go to the railway station to buy the paper, he ran into an old friend and didn't arrive back home until the Monday morning, still wearing his carpet slippers!


----------



## madpierre06 (28/3/15)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Reminds me of a story my mum tells about my dad going to buy a paper on a Saturday morning in Scotland, used to have to go to the railway station to buy the paper, he ran into an old friend and didn't arrive back home until the Monday morning, still wearing his carpet slippers!


Pissfunny :lol: , very stylish.

Looking forward to this place opening, hopefully he does appreciate the finer ales as opposed to jumping on a bandwagon. Time will tell I guess. The topic title is actually the backing line to the name of the bar. Farrant Two Zero.....as in 20 farrant St.


----------



## winkle (31/3/15)

Pity its not going to be called "Inn U Endo"


----------



## madpierre06 (31/3/15)

A gay waiter called Eduardo del Poofo serving Peroni's?


----------



## madpierre06 (25/6/15)

Just called Farrant Two Zero, it's a nice little joint. Stafford Hts is really going up in the world. A fancy little oasis in Housing Commission city.

I don't know if it's sad or what, but I was his first customer at opening last Tuesday, 10.30 and into a schooner of Coopers Pale Ale rather than the proferred coffee. He's got the aforementined Pale Ale and Sapporo (a lovely sumarai sword handle tap) on tap, with about 20 other beers bottled. Heiheken and another 3 or 4 usual premium suspects, then Moon Dog, Kocsiuszko, S & W, Burleigh Brewers, Sunshine Coast Brewing, Fortitude Brewing, Newstead Brewing are among a decent number of beer labels. Some of the big brewery related 'craft' labels as well, and not a Gold in sight. He is serving up fine dining style fare, with premium wine and spirit lists and the most bloody delicious chocolate fudge I've ever had (makes it himself, the fella is well travelled chef) served with a coffee.

Beer pricing is as expected for the style of place, $8 schooner for tap beer, and for the ones worth drinking off the list you're looking at primarily $8, with a couple at $9/$10. A very nice little spot, friendly staff and the owner seems a nice bloke. Was a little strange sitting there at 3 on Friday arvo having a coffee and there's about 8 sheilas in there quaffing cocktails....now that certainly ain't Stafford Hts.


----------



## mwd (25/6/15)

Hmmn beer priced seem a bit steep IMO up in't Far North when Bluesky Brewery had a bar open in Cairns it was $6.50 a pint for their tap beer. Pity they never opened up another bar in town after some dispute with the building landlord and plumbing caused the original place to close. Never saw it busy in the daytime though and never ventured there at night.


----------

